
Coinbase Digital Asset Custody - g09980
https://custody.coinbase.com/?a=1
======
pdog
Does anyone else find it interesting that the banner image shows the Bank of
Montreal's Head Office?

Ironically, it's now a museum since the actual head office was moved to
Toronto in 1977 (due to political instability in Quebec).

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bank_of_Montreal_Head_Office,_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bank_of_Montreal_Head_Office,_Montreal)

------
pdog
The fee structure is a bit steep ($100K setup fee plus an annual 1.2% AUM fee)
but I'm sure it will quickly be competed down in price.

